# New to all this



## Chris Powell (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi there. I look at this site for info on barrista training in Wales or Bristol. I found some help so that was good. Now I've joined this forum thing... so what happens next??


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Members might say Hello and ask what sort of equipment/coffee beans you are using.

Ian


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, tell us about your equipment and beans please









And welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Chris

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I can recommend a good trainer in the Bristol and Bath areas

If you go down the lever machine route there is also coffeechap who is very knowledgeable in that area of the market too


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Chris Powell said:


> ... so what happens next??


Hello! Welcome aboard.

What happens next is upto you....

a) Read a lot, learn a lot...

b) Join in, read a lot, learn a lot...

c) Join in, read a lot, learn a lot, pass on your knowledge...

d) Don't read or learn anything but give your "opinion" on everything...

d) Join in.... plus any combination of the above... plus have a laugh...

Any of these are OK (plus other variations)


----------



## FixB (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm also in Bristol and would probably be looking for training.

I use a ROK with a Mazzer SJ and think I could progress with some help on how to make a proper diagnostic on my shots!


----------

